# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Cost for new timber balustrade on staircase

## scottishdave

I've just found out that the attic conversion in my terrace did not have a completion certificate from when it was built in the 90s. Council have asked me to get retrospective certification and install a balustrade on the staircase and where the attic room overlooks the staircase. In all, I'll need around 8m of balustrading of something like this. http://www.designbuild-network.com/c...d-burbidge.jpg One company has quoted me around $500 per metre installed for simple, all maple, square profile balustrade. Does this sound about right or is it a bit expensive?

----------


## shauck

Well, that's not my field but I'd say 4 grand for what is in the pic with quality timber and quality work is just on the expensive side of life but if you find it cheaper elsewhere, it may be cheaper in quality too. Get more quotes

----------

